# Lick,Lick, Nible



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

Have my little guy, Popper, for about 3 weeks now,he's coming about great! But I'm wondering if the 3-4 licks,then a little nibble(like using his front teeth) is a good thing? When he does this, he's not puffing and popping or upset. Is this the starts of anting? :?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean he's trying to nibble you? If that's the case, I'd curb that habit right away before he gets into a biting habit. If he's biting other things, that's okay. If he does a few licks then starts to nibble, the thought process is something along the lines of "if a little taste is good, a bigger taste is better!". It could be the start of anointing or he could just investigating smells and flavours.

If he's biting you it could be because of a smell on your hands such as food, scented hand soap, hand lotion, etc. I found my little guy mistakes the shower gel I use for a flavouring agent and will "taste" my fingers if he ever smells it. Washing your hands with unscented soap should help get rid of that smell.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would say that it could be the start to anointing. Especially if you haven't seen him Anoint yet. My girl Zoey will really start to get into it & I guess there's just not enough flavor in a lick sometimes. :lol: 
Personally, I wouldn't let him do it on flesh, even if it's just anointing & not biting. As mentioned, they can get a bit carried away.
I prefer my hedgies to anoint over non-bleeding objects. 
I have some great pictures of Zoey licking & anointing on my husbands neck. Months later when she tried it again, she nipped him. Didn't draw blood, but kind of scared him. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My first thought when I saw the post title was "Uh Oh"...

Nebular and PJm covered everything beautifully, as per usual...  
Encouraging annointing over non-bleeding ojects is always a good rule in life.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2011)

I was afraid lily was going to be like this when she was just licking my wrists and I felt her teeth, but it turns out it was just from her vigourously licking them so much.

She anointed after, the first time she did it over me, I'm so happy, haha.

Make sure you curb the nibbling, it feels like it'd hurt!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think lots of hedgehogs are different when it comes to this, actually. For instance, Quilly licks me a lot and tries to nibble (but only if it's my fingers). Do you have soap that smells good on your hands when you're handling him? Lotion? This could be a reason -- or if you just ate some food. If he's actually trying to bite you, get him off that habit immediately! Because no one wants a hedgie who's going to take off a finger. lol :shock: 

Quilly bites occasionaly, and what I do is blow on him lightly to tell him "NO" and he usually backs off from doing it. On a funny note, Quilly tends to lick my writsts and my toes without biting and it's the cutest thing! (and he doesn't annoint or anything while licking). It melts my heart!


----------

